# reserve basic training difficulties



## Bfalcon.cf (12 Jun 2005)

Hey, i'm 16.5 years old and startin reserve basic training on july 4th. I was wondering if i would have sum difficulties with the following: a) have glasses, my eyesight is only barely bad enuf to warrant glasses but i still need em, b) age - at this age will i have difficulty-i'm in decent fizical shape and play competitive sports like rugby, and ultimate, and i swim a lot, c) size, i'm about 5'8". Also i do have intelligence goin for me-like how often shud i talk up, cuz like i'm quite smart and i don't want to b the smart alec, but i figure things out quickly and my iq is around 175. Also what sort of weapons drills do they do, and do u have ne spare time in the evenings? what do u do 2 relax?


----------



## Bfalcon.cf (12 Jun 2005)

Also, a)what shud i personally bring, like nethin off the list? anything i shud look out for on the course (like little trix and pranks made by the drill dudes?


----------



## AmphibousAssult (12 Jun 2005)

Im in the same boat as you (doing BMQ&SQ this summer, 16, decent physical condition, functioning brain) and the only advice that I've seen so far on this forum that is gonna do us any good is to keep our wits about us and just get'er done. Also if you read through various other threads on the site you can draw some pretty accurate conclusions of what to expect.


----------



## scottyeH? (12 Jun 2005)

Bfalcon.cf said:
			
		

> Hey, i'm 16.5 years old and startin reserve basic training on july 4th. I was wondering if i would have sum difficulties with the following: a) have glasses, my eyesight is only barely bad enuf to warrant glasses but i still need em, b) age - at this age will i have difficulty-i'm in decent fizical shape and play competitive sports like rugby, and ultimate, and i swim a lot, c) size, i'm about 5'8". Also i do have intelligence goin for me-like how often shud i talk up, cuz like i'm quite smart and i don't want to b the smart alec, but i figure things out quickly and my iq is around 175. Also what sort of weapons drills do they do, and do u have ne spare time in the evenings? what do u do 2 relax?




Your IQ is 175? and your joining the army and your grammer is amazing for someone with the IQ of 175. Dont get me wrong but...you almost have the same IQ Einstein? ROFLMAO

and by the way what's this "fizical" shape your talking about. 

I'm sorry this is the funnest thing i've red all week.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Jun 2005)

> a)what shud i personally bring, like nethin off the list?



A dictionary may come in handy.

dileas

tess


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (12 Jun 2005)

Don't sweat the glasses.   As far as age goes, its maturity that counts.   Size has never made the soldier, you will be pushed to the limits of your strength and endurance, whatever the shape you are when you arrive.   Smart people shut up and soldier on basic; keep your eyes and ears open.   Be ready to learn from everyone on your basic, to each recruit some things will come easy, to each some things will come hard.   Share your strengths with your platoon, and be quick to draw on theirs; the first lesson is that you cannot survive alone, in the army you either fight as a team, or fall alone.   Take whatever you need to relax or unwind; the pressure will snap you if you don't have a safety valve.   As far as tricks the instructors have, I come from a line of soldiers that stretches back to the battle of Hastings, and that didn't keep the instructors from getting to me.   Keep a sense of humour, use the pressure to make the changes within yourself.   You may come to hate some of your instructors, use it, sometimes the sheer unwillingness to let that son-of-a-wh*re beat you is all that gets you through.   You will screw up, you will get over it.    Keep a sense of humour, and learn to rely on your platoon, and you will find after a certain point that the pressure, while no less intense, just doesn't bother you as much any more. From that point on, its all downhill.   Basic training usually sticks to the basics of squad weapons, you will learn all about things 5.56mm, and fun things to do with dirt.   Most of the high-speed toys wait until after basic, when you know enough about the game to learn the roles of the more serious weaponry.


----------



## Mappy (12 Jun 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> A dictionary may come in handy.



Good ol' MSN speak. So irritating!!! A sad thing is, is that as a TA at a university, I've seen numerous student  papers written with MSN speak or sentences that just make no sense!


----------



## BDTyre (13 Jun 2005)

Maclean's recently had a cover story entitled "How computers make our kids stupid."  I haven't read it yet, but I think I know the sort of things it will cover....


----------



## NavComm (13 Jun 2005)

an IQ of 175? Tennyson was only 170, Dickens and DaVinci 180. Impressive.


----------



## c4th (13 Jun 2005)

Bfalcon.cf said:
			
		

> Also i do have intelligence goin for me-like how often shud i talk up, cuz like i'm quite smart and i don't want to b the smart alec, but i figure things out quickly and my iq is around 175. Also what sort of weapons drills do they do, and do u have ne spare time in the evenings? what do u do 2 relax?



Is this a joke?  Who tested your IQ?  

On the same vein, you will have lots of free time in the evening.  Mostly the recruits like to study, clean, polish or press everything in sight.  Sometimes, just for kicks they will stand at attention while getting yelled at.  Most recruits will experience insomnia for an hour or more during the night, and have a sudden urge to get dressed in all their kit in order to ensure that no one is smoking in bed.  Often this insomnia will reoccur around 5:00AM, but the recruit will then have an urge to get into PT kit and go for a run.

Oh, and don't forget to double space your autobiography.


----------



## RossF (13 Jun 2005)

175, eh...

Where are you going for your Basic Training?


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (13 Jun 2005)

One of those online IQ tests gave me 163...It was the happiest day of my life. Then I saw that they wanted me to pay $25 for them to send me a certificate. Well, being the bright young man that I am, I quickly deduced that they had over-stated (vastly) my IQ in the hopes that I would buy their worthless piece of paper.


----------



## Gouki (13 Jun 2005)

Bfalcon.cf said:
			
		

> Hey, i'm 16.5 years old and startin reserve basic training on july 4th. I was wondering if i would have sum difficulties with the following: a) have glasses, my eyesight is only barely bad enuf to warrant glasses but i still need em, b) age - at this age will i have difficulty-i'm in decent fizical shape and play competitive sports like rugby, and ultimate, and i swim a lot, c) size, i'm about 5'8". Also i do have intelligence goin for me-like how often shud i talk up, cuz like i'm quite smart and i don't want to b the smart alec, but i figure things out quickly and my iq is around 175. Also what sort of weapons drills do they do, and do u have ne spare time in the evenings? what do u do 2 relax?



Hey, I'm 22.7 years old and did reserve basic training already.

a) lots of ppl had glasses on my course, didn't really hamper them
b) if you really as a "fizical" (am I cool yet???) as you say, then no you shouldn't have too much trouble if any
c) First your IQ test is a crock. Second, I had one adminstered by a gov't accredited tester and got 132 - that's 8 away from genius on the test. Guess what!? It didn't do me any damn good. They don't care about your IQ for a second.
d) if you find time to relax on basic, even a res. one, you're not doing something right
e) take an english course and learn how to spell english or prepare to write one insanely terrible autobiography and get laughed at


----------



## Bfalcon.cf (15 Jun 2005)

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha
All y'alls r tres tres tres funny. Dictionary, good point, i'm sure i won't understand common english considering i go to a private skewl-SJR, have a 93% average, got in the 97th percentile on my SAT's (for those of u who don't know thats the aptitude test for american colleges), and if you want a sample of my riting, i'd b happy to email it to ya. Oh, and btw, einsteins iq happened to b 200+, they weren't even sure. I didn't get it measured online, got it measured @ skewl. And i type this way, bc thats the quickest way to get sumthin said on the net. U guys just gotta learn to adapt to this century. I wuz just using iq to demonstrate that i mite actually b slightly intelligent, basically i wuz wondering if high intelligence is an asset or not. I mean, i'm just tryin 2 get help, not get scoffed at by a bunch of probable dumasses. Heres a sample of my writing: Its the essay i wrote regarding the canadian special forces in world war two topic i had asked questions about. I actually won a canadian history contest award of 500$ for it

Field Marshal Erwin Rommel, the â Å“Desert Foxâ ? once said, â Å“Give me American supply lines, British planes, German officers and Canadian troops, I could take over the world.â ?  The Canadians earned a reputation in World War One as being the best shock troops in the world. Their role in the conflicts of Vimy Ridge, Yprès, and the capture of Amiens starting the â Å“Last 100 days of the Warâ ? demonstrated their unique fighting abilities. Canadian troops not only were the finest Allied soldiers in World War Two, they also raised two special units, the First Special Service Force (the â Å“Black Devil's Brigadeâ ?), and the First Canadian Parachute Battalion. These units are the founders of today's Special Operations Forces. Canadian troops were considered to be valorous, honourable, and superior in their operations, from Dieppe, to the Mediterranean, Normandy, Holland, and Northern Germany.  In World War Two, the Canadian Infantry played a vital role as assault, shock, and crack troops through their training as light infantry and special forces soldiers, and they were a major contributor to the final defeat of the Nazis.
Pre-War Canada was very unprepared to fight any conflict. Its army (only three regular regiments, and 43 militia regiments) was not only small, but extremely ill-equipped. For example, it had only 16 light tanks, four anti-aircraft guns, ten Bren light machine guns, and two antitank guns for the entire army.  Thankfully, the Canadians had very well trained officers who were resourceful, and brilliant in their methods of not only modernizing the Canadian army, but training it to become the best trained Allied army of World War Two. By D-Day, the 1st Canadian Army had 250 000 men.  The Canadian infantry (the Canadian 1st Army) arrived in England in December of 1939 under the command of Lieutenant-General McNaughton. Training in England was rigorous and intense. It included simulated assault landings on beaches in England, Wales, and Scotland, hours on obstacle courses, forced marches in loose beach sand while wearing full packs. Troops were ordered to awake at 0330 hours, and were placed in small landing craft. They were then transported to destroyers or other cargo ships and, in 15-foot seas, clambered up and down cargo nets with full packs to simulate loading onto the landing craft for amphibious assault.  Small-arms training and battlefield first aid was held throughout each day.  
The 1st Special Service Force was created on July 20th, 1942. This was a unique joint formation of elite Canadian troops and Americans which was originally supposed to include England, but England decided to put its elite troops with the Special Air Service instead. The 1SSF was designed for sabotage and for use in commando operations. Members were all handpicked volunteers, and the Force's training base was in Helena, Montana. To eliminate any organizational problems among the troops, Canadians adopted American uniforms and ranks. The training of the â Å“Devil's Brigadeâ ? was an intensive three phase program, with extensive physical training for the duration. The first phase included parachute training, small unit tactics and weapons handling - all officers and ranks were required to master the full range of infantry weapons from pistols and carbines to bazookas and flame throwers. The second phase was explosives handling and demolition techniques. The third and final phase involved skiing, rock climbing, adaptation to cold weather, and operation of the Weasel combat vehicle (a troop transport vehicle intended for winter warfare) . The brigade's first deployment was to the Aleutian island of Kiska, but this mission was disappointing to the troops when it was found that the Japanese forces expected there had already evacuated. The first real battle was in the Italian Campaign. It was at two mountains - Monte La Difensa and Monte Camino - that German troops had established a stronghold. Any attempts to destroy this fortress had led to complete failures and numerous casualties for the American 5th Army. Thus, the First Special Service Force was called in. The first regiment scaled an extremely high cliff by night to surprise the enemy. Originally planned as a three to four day assault, the battle was won in just two hours. The force remained for 3 days, packing in supplies for defensive positions and fighting frostbite, then moved on to the second mountain, which was soon captured as well. At the conclusion, 1SSF suffered 511 casualties including 73 dead and 116 cases of exhaustion and stress. The commander, Col. Robert Frederick, was wounded twice in this battle.  Unfortunately, the Special Service Force was often misused as line troops through their various battles in the Italian Campaign. Special Forces are not intended to serve as regular infantrymen, as they have vastly different tactics. Regular infantry are taught to always attack and especially attack head-on. Special Forces, on the other hand, are instructed to try to avoid this type of fighting, and instead to fight in a guerrilla warfare style. The Devil's Brigade battle honours include: Monte Camino, Monte La Difensa, Monte La Remetanea, Monte Majo, Anzio, Rome, Advance to the Tiber, Italy 1943 - 44, Southern France and Northwest Europe. They were also the first Allied unit into Rome. The First Special Service Force was finally disbanded on December Fifth, 1944, in Southern France.  
The patch of the 1SSF was a red arrowhead with the words CANADA and USA. They even had a specially designed fighting knife designed for them, titled the V-42. The first scheduled operation was code named "Project Plough." The mission to parachute into German-held Norway and knock out strategic installations such as hydroelectric power plants. This operation had to be abandoned however. During Operation Shingle at Anzio, Italy, 1944, the Special Force were brought ashore to replace the decimated U.S. Army Rangers (elite troopers themselves), and to hold and raid from the right-side flank of the beachhead which was by the Mussolini Canal and Pontine Marshes. To the astonishment of the commanding officers at the beachhead, the 1SSF fought extremely effectively, wiping out all German opposition. It was here at Anzio that the 1st Special Force received its nickname. A diary of a dead German soldier contained a passage that said, "The black devils (Die schwarze Teufeln) are all around us every time we come into the line."  The soldier was referring to them as "black" because the brigade's members smeared their faces with black boot polish for their covert operations in the dark of the night. In fact, throughout the entire war, the Black Devils never failed to achieve their objective. Today, modern North American Special Forces (the American Navy Seals and Green Berets, and Canada's own JTF2) were created and modeled after this elite force. To commemorate the brigade, a highway between Lethbridge Alberta, and Helena, Montana has been named the First Special Service Force Memorial Highway. Overall, it is estimated 12,000 enemy soldiers were killed and over 7,000 prisoners were captured by the â Å“Black Devil's Brigadeâ ? during the campaigns in Italy and France.
	The 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion was created on July 1, 1942 by the Minister of Defence, Mr. Ralson, with the orders to protect Canada in the event of an enemy troop landing. At the start of the war, it was feared that the Germans might attempt to land a small force of highly trained soldiers in Canada so as to reduce the Canadian war participation. Therefore, it was decided that a highly mobile unit that was versatile, aggressive, and self-sustaining (relatively) so as to effectively and quickly react to a German landing.   The obvious, and ideal choice would be an airborne force, as â Å“parasâ ? are able to deploy quickly, and survive on their own very well. The 1st Canadian Airborne was the original airborne unit of Canada. Eventually, with the threat of a German invasion slowly diminishing, the operational role of the Airborne Battalion was changed so as to allow this unit to serve overseas. 
In England, the Battalion was commanded by an Englishman, Brigadier General James Hill, a charismatic, yet war-hardened young officer (he was only 31 years of age at the formation of the unit) from a military family.  He found that paratroops were â Å“ a much more effective bunch of soldiers than regular infantry...They proved magnificent fighting material provided they were kept on a tight reign and well disciplinedâ ?.  The Canadian unit was made up of volunteers from infantry regiments only. In addition to being under 6'3â ?, all of the troops must have undergone basic training and the soldier qualification course prior to enlistment with the battalion.  The training of the 1st Airborne was very intense. In North America, it involved four months of training at Fort Benning, Georgia. The first month was devoted solely to physical training, with an intensive 15 minute sprint to the top of a nearby hill and back as the final test(more than 50% of the applicants failed out at this point) . The second month involved basic ground training and some infantry tactics, and then Low Level Tower training, in preparation for actually parachuting out of planes. The third month involved all the prior procedures expanded, and added High Level Tower training (a fast descent from a 250 foot tower). The last month involved all training and added the actual Parachute Qualification (five completed parachute descents) The Battalion was then sent to Shiloh, Manitoba for additional Parachute Training. Finally, they were sent to England to learn the more realistic and intense components of warfare. These were dangerously realistic exercises to learn demolition and fieldcraft in overcoming obstacles such as barbed wire, bridges and pillboxes. For the final tests, the recruits were sent against their training officers in a live fire exercise. The â Å“paraâ ? was considered to be part-airman, part commando and part engineer. The 1st Canadian Airborne battalion was part of the massive airborne invasion on D-Day minus one (June 5th, 1944), with the orders, â Å“"The 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion was to land one hour in advance of the rest of the brigade in order to secure the dropping zone (DZ) and capture the enemy headquarters known to be located on the DZ. Thereafter there are to destroy road bridges over the River Dives and its tributaries at Varaville, then neutralize the strong points on the cross roads."  "In addition the Canadians were to protect the left (southern) flank of the 9th Battalion during that battalion's attack on the Meriville Battery, and then seize and hold a position astride the Le Mesnil cross roads, a vital strategic position at the centre of the ridge."  Their next operation involved a short stint in Belgium and the Netherlands as reinforcements, the airborne crossing of the Rhine and the final advance to Wismar, Germany. In fact, some recon members from the unit were the first people into Hitler's â Å“Fortress Europeâ ?, landing a full 3.5 hours ahead of the main group of paratroops. Paratroops are effective, because they can be placed behind enemy lines, and have an ability to deploy almost anywhere with very little warning. Today's two American Airborne Divisions, the 82nd and the 101st can deploy anywhere in the world within 72 hours. The U.S. Army Rangers are trained to capture any airport on Earth in 24 hours. The size of an airborne assault is limited only by the number of aircraft available. So, given enough capacity, a huge force can develop in a matter of minutes. This action is referred to as vertical envelopment - a technique practiced in the D-Day landing, and OPERATION Market Garden.
In World War Two, it was difficult to even dissociate between the regular and militia Canadian troops, and the â Å“eliteâ ? special forces (1SSF, and the 1sCPB). It is generally agreed that Canadian troops were the best-trained and most effective Allied infantry units of World War 2. Many would ask the question, why were Canadians so much better, or different than American or British troops? The answer is a complex one with a variety of reasons. First, the Canadian troops were the first and only Allied troops in England from 1939 to 1942 besides a small number of British troops. Therefore, they were able to go through the best, and most intensive training of all troops in World War Two, as the British drill instructors in England, especially from Sandhurst and in Scotland at Achnacarry, were very fine. Canadian troops prepared and trained for D-Day for well over three years, compared to the year or less for the Americans. Canadian officers were also very capable and creative in their training techniques, a quality that was lacking in many of the other Allied units. Canadian officers adapted their methods, and developed new ones when approaching the tactics of this completely different style of warfare developed in World War Two. Another reason may lie within the general Canadian spirit, their esprit du corps. The stereotypical Englishman is an arrogant, yet noble fellow; the American is greedy, rough, and dogged. The Canadian was the best of both worlds. Canadians in the time of World War Two maintained the cheerful British quality, and the strong feeling of patriotism towards England. Canadian schoolchildren had been taught that their duty lay with England, thus the Canadians were able to adapt to the British way of life much better than the Americans. Canadians, especially from the prairies, as well took the American steadfastness, drive, and general physical condition. Also, all of the Canadian infantrymen were volunteers (notwithstanding a brief period of conscription in 1944). The difference between the morale and enthusiasm of a conscripted man, and a volunteer is immense. Canadian soldiers always seemed to operate well, even against the toughest of objectives. Although the Dieppe raid was a disaster for the Canadians (though a strategic success), no other army in the world could have done as well under the same conditions . The Regina Rifles were able to break through their section of the beach, and the Cameron Highlanders of Winnipeg did complete some of their objectives. The Germans held the Canadians in such high regard that they always transferred their best units to fight against the Canadians. On D-Day and in the months to come, the Germans sent the 12 S.S. Division (Hitler Jugend) against the Canadians.  In Sicily, the Germans sent the Herman Goering Division to fight the Canadians . Even against these extremely well-trained divisions the Canadians fared well and pushed forward further than all others. In fact, the Canadians fought so fiercely against the 12 S.S that this division was completely destroyed in Normandy. The Canadians were employed as the shock troops in virtually all the important offence manouveres in the Normandy Campaign, and were the troops who successfully allowed the closing of the Trun/Falaise gap, thus ending the Normandy campaign and capturing thousands of Germans. 
Canada's infantry-it's regulars, militia, paratroops, and special service force, were very well utilized as light infantry and commandos in the fight against the Third Reich, and were important to the final victory of World War Two. The Canadian level of training, and their esprit du corps led to great victories for the Allied cause. The Canadians were regarded with great respect amoung the Germans, and the Germans sent their very best soldiers against the Canadians. Whether it was due to overpowering air and artillery support, or just plain tenaciousness of the Canadian infantry, - the people diving in the mud, and fiercely fighting the â Å“Hunâ ? with rifles, machine guns, grenades, bazookas, bayonets, and even fists - it is a fact that the Canadians were men who accomplished their missions with great honour and distinction. David Lloyd George, a great British statesman, once said, â Å“Whenever the Germans found the Canadian Corps coming into the line, they prepared for the worst.â ?  Indeed, the Canadians were the best of the best! 
If you guys wanna see my english shit, go ahead, i'll email tons of my essays. Now go screw off please.
Phil


----------



## Bfalcon.cf (15 Jun 2005)

O and one other point
for the person who wuz talkin about the iq of dickens et all. That is complete bullshit, at that time in history they couldnt possibly have measured iq. Besides the fact that when they first developed the iq test that we use, his brain had already dissolved from time and bacteria


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Jun 2005)

This leads me to a question:  If you're such a genius, why do you want to be a "probable dumbass" soldier like us?  If I were nearly as brilliant as you are, especially at 16.5 years of age, I'd be waiting for NASA to hire me while I still know everything.


----------



## Gouki (15 Jun 2005)

Bfalcon, get over yourself. No one cares about you or your stupid essays, or your IQ, or anything else. Just another face in a sea of people who think they're special.

I would think someone as "smart" as you wouldn't be asking these types of questions:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31704.from1118808076/topicseen.html#msg226927

Took me 5 seconds to figure mine out, what with my meager IQ and all.


----------



## Bfalcon.cf (15 Jun 2005)

I'm actually serious bout that, don't have the foggiest notion how to do it, they haven't shown us and the only damned websites have been american ones where there is a liner and sum different flash. my beret has not liner, its just fuzz on both sides


----------



## Docherty (15 Jun 2005)

Hey Falcon, I understand it is easier to use abbreviations, but you have to remember a lot of these guys who can help you aren't 17,they are older than us and quite possibly don't know what you are saying. Check over the guidelines for this site and start using proper grammer.Most of us are representations of the CF and this site is frequently visited by the media, so in our best intrest exercise your superior IQ and we'll be able to help you out with anything.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Jun 2005)

BFalcon STOP using cyberspeak! This will be your only freebie.



> Field Marshal Erwin Rommel, the â Å“Desert Foxâ ? once said, â Å“Give me American supply lines, British planes, German officers and Canadian troops, I could take over the world.â ?



You know this has been talked about before and no one has ever been able to provide a source.  :


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Jun 2005)

I can't wait for the day that you get to mingle with the rest of the troops. . . 

dileas

tess


----------



## c4th (15 Jun 2005)

Bfalcon.cf said:
			
		

> Now go screw off please.
> Phil



Clearly you will do fine without our help.  If you are on BMQ this summer in Wainwright or Shilo I'm sure we can arrange a welcome.


----------



## Island Ryhno (15 Jun 2005)

History of I.Q. It Began with Galton

The concept that intelligence could be or should be tested began with a nineteenth-century British scientist, Sir Francis Galton. Galton was known as a dabbler in many different fields, including biology and early forms of psychology. After the shake-up from the 1859 publishing of Charles Darwin's "The Origin of Species"Galton spent the majority of his time trying to discover the relationship between heredity and human ability.

The general attitude of the time held that the human race had a tiny number of geniuses and a tiny number of idiots, while the vast majority was composed of equally intelligent people. Whatever someone achieved in life was the result of hard work and willpower. Although a comfortable view, this wasn't enough to satisfy Galton, who believed mental traits are based on physical factors, and are in fact inheritable traits--the same as eye color or blood type.

Galton's ideas on intelligence were influenced also by the work of a Belgian statistician named Lambert Adolphe Jacques Quetelet. Quetelet was the first to apply statistical methods to the study of human characteristics, and actually discovered the concept of normal distribution--the tendency for the bulk population to fall somewhere between two extremes, with numbers dropping sharply at either extreme. If plotted on a chart, these values assume a shape roughly like that of a bell.

Galton's Ideas in America

Galton published his ideas on hereditary intelligence in a book titled Hereditary Genius, which is recognized as the first scientific investigation into the concept of intelligence. In the 1890s, an American student of Galton's, James McKeen Cattell, brought the idea of intelligence testing to America. Cattell's work caused brief but intense mental testing in America. What proved to be the test's downfall, however, was that scoring well on the Galton test did not indicate if a student would do well on schoolwork, which was considered the practical proof of good mental ability.

Binet and child intelligence

Meanwhile in France, a psychologist named Alfred Binet was busy devising tests to rate child intelligence. Like Galton, Binet was passionate about testing and measuring human capabilities. His understanding of intelligence evolved through intense trial-and-error testing with local students. Working with groups of average students and groups of mentally handicapped students, Binet discovered certain tasks that average students could handle but handicapped students could not. Binet calculated the normal abilities for students at each age, and could pinpoint how many years a student's mental age was above or below the norm.

The Paris educational authorities came across Binet's work and asked him to devise a test that could be used to separate normal children from special needs students. These tests were held between an interviewer and a single student, with questions like: "What is the difference between wood and glass?" and "Make a sentence using the words, Paris, fortune, gutter."

The idea that a test could determine a child's "mental age" became enormously popular. Just before World War I, a German psychologist named Wilhelm Stern suggested a better way of expressing results than by mental age--Stern determined his results by finding the ratio between the subject's chronological age and their mental age. Therefore, a 10-year-old scoring one year ahead of their chronological age (110) would be not as significant as a 5-year-old scoring one year ahead (120).

Terman coins intelligence quotient

An American psychologist named Lewis Terman coined the term intelligence quotient for Stern's Binet test scoring system. An average IQ score on a Binet test was 100. Any score above 100 was deemed above average, while any score below 100 was below average.

Pioneers have reservations

Recognizing that the Binet test had its limitations, both Binet and Stern doubted IQ scoring actually represented a fixed inborn quantity of intelligence. As Stern wrote in 1914: "No series of tests, however skillfully selected it may be, does reach the innate intellectual endowment, stripped of all complications, but rather this endowment in conjunction with all influences to which the examinee has been subjected up to the moment of testing."

Despite reservations of these two pioneers, the Binet test was enthusiastically accepted in America. In 1916, a Binet test was administered to a prisoner on trial for murder. Because the prisoner fared so poorly on the test, the Wyoming jury acquitted him by reason of his mental condition.

U.S. Army embraces IQ testing

The greatest spurt in American IQ testing came in 1917, when America entered World War I. Binet's original tests were designed to be administered to children on an individual basis, but the U.S. Army was faced with the dilemma of sorting huge numbers of draftees into various Army positions. To solve this problem, the Army put together a committee of seven leading psychologists to devise a mass intelligence test. The chairman of this committee was Robert Yerkes, who later admitted he was chosen simply because he was president of the American Psychological Association that year.

Luckily, one of the seven selected psychologists, Lewis Terman (coiner of the term intelligence quotient), had a pupil named Arthur Otis, who had already begun constructed a group intelligence test when the Army decided it needed one. By and large, the committee adopted the material Otis had already prepared, and in six weeks the tests were ready for the printers. A few weeks after that there was a trial run with four thousand men. Less than two years later, by the beginning of 1919, nearly two million American men had taken the Army intelligence tests.

The Army scores were not expressed using the intelligence quotient, but instead by simply awarding points for correct answers. On the basis of these points, men were divided into one of five classes, ranked from A to E.

IQ after WWI

Soon afterwards, many companies began testing programs to determine who would be hired, promoted or transferred. But the greatest market for intelligence tests was the schools. In the years following World War I, practically every school system in the country began some sort of intelligence scoring program. Of course, intelligence testing had its fair share of detractors, including Walter Lippmann, a well-known columnist and social commentator of the time. In 1922, he wrote: "One only has to read around in the literature of the subject...to see how easily the intelligence test can be turned into an engine of cruelty, how...it could turn into a method of stamping a permanent sense of inferiority upon the soul of a child...."

IQ falls out of favor (race discrimination)

In the 1960s and '70s, IQ tests began to fall out of favor, partially because of racially and culturally specific test questions. In 1964, the New York City Board of Education did away with IQ testing entirely, and other boards of education followed suit, often reluctantly. Many lawsuits related to job hirings and denied education also took place during this time, usually finding the IQ testers guilty of discrimination.

Gardner's theory of multiple intelligences

The concept of intelligence has continued to evolve, despite problems with and misuses of IQ testing. In 1983, Howard Gardner argued that "reason, intelligence, logic and knowledge are not synonymous...", setting forth a theory of multiple intelligences. Gardner defined seven distinct intelligences: logical-mathematical, linguistic, spatial, musical, bodily kinesthetic, interpersonal and intrapersonal intelligences. The concept of multiple intelligences helped broaden the idea of "intelligence" from a mathematical and verbal understanding, which had become cemented into American culture through years of national testing (i.e. the SATs).

U.S. reliance on IQ testing

Gardner's ideas have made their way into education, and are currently being used by many school districts. But traditional intelligence and scholastic aptitude testing has continued to gain acceptance and force in U.S. education. Today, certain colleges refuse to accept students below certain prestigious scores on the SATs and many private and premier public schools accept students almost solely on the basis of test scores.

While many of pioneers of intelligence testing have called for the removal of intelligence testing from schools, the American education system embraces IQ testing as a quick way to rate student ability. As intelligence psychologist Arthur Jensen wrote, "Achievement itself is the school's main concern. I see no need to measure anything other than achievement itself."


Bibiliography

Cohen, Daniel. Intelligence, What Is It?. New York: M. Evans and Company, 1974.

Fancher, Raymond E. The Intelligent Men: Makers of the IQ Controversy. New York: W. W. Norton & Company, Inc., 1985.

Gardner, Howard. Frames of Mind. New York: Basic Book Inc., 1983.

Gardner, Howard. Intelligence Reframed. New York: Basic Book Inc., 1999.

Jensen, Arthur. Bias in Mental Testing. New York: The Free Press, 1980.

Now Phil could YOU kindly screw off, because quite frankly no one on this site has time for children with their head in their anus. Take you superstar SAT scores and go off to some american university and waste $100,000. Perhaps you can join the marines while down there and have a go at Iraq, I'm sure you're genius will keep you out of trouble over there.


----------



## Danjanou (15 Jun 2005)

If there is someone on the site who will be instructing on Einstein junior's course this summer, please take notes, pictures, or better yet videos to share with the rest of us. Remember to make them simple though for us dumb grunts. ;D


----------



## Island Ryhno (15 Jun 2005)

Congratulations!
Your general IQ score is 149.  

A person whose IQ score falls in the range of 144-160 is considered to be "gifted".   
An IQ is a composite of your scores across 12 distinct aspects of intelligence. Each person has a unique intellectual make-up, with strengths and weaknesses that affect their methods of understanding, recognition, communication and association. Using a carefully cross-reference scoring scheme, TestCafe is able to accumulate a profound quantity of information about your natural intellectual abilities.

I am so smrt.

www.testcafe.com


----------



## Gouki (15 Jun 2005)

I can only hope "genius" boy here comes through Shilo


----------



## Danjanou (15 Jun 2005)

Thanks Rhyno, I took that IQ test you posted and it says I'm frigging retarded. Did pass the sex test below it though 8)


----------



## medicineman (15 Jun 2005)

I wouldn't brag too much about going to SJR - SMUS grad here.  IQ doesn't mean jack to a landmine or a 7.62mm or 5.45mm round when it's coming at your melon.  Just means that the whole world might not get sucked in through the hole in your head.

MM


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jun 2005)

bfalcon

I certainly hope that the website listed in your profile isnt your personal one.   It contains more inacuracies than any other i have ever seen.   Photos misidentified as well as totaly incorrect data.   If it is yours.....you missed the boat.

I also read the essay you posted here....what are you supposed to be proving ?   It wasn't all that good.   Had to write better and longer for university.   Want to read those ?

Get over yourself or go be a *ninjasnipercadetsupersoldier* at "militaryphotos.net"

I have a feeling that IF you become that private recruit or commissioned officer, as written in your profile, you will   not last long around the "probable dumbasses" you will meet.


----------



## 48Highlander (15 Jun 2005)

I can almost guarantee that this "man" will be an MIR commando within the first week.

I'm in the wonderful magical world of LFCATC Meaford right now...the first BMQ platoon to arrive so far this summer broke 6 troops in the first 5 days.  There was also a voluntary RTU on the first day - while getting jacked up by a MCpl, this rocket scientist turned around to face another staff member and, with a straight face and whiney tone, stated "I don't like being yelled at".  Seems like more and more often, we're getting these gutless wonders who think the world revolves around them and go into shock the first time someone tells them to do something.  IQ boy here is a perfect example of that - a self-centered, pompous little prick, with little to no self-discipline, respect, common sense, motivation, or attention to detail.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (15 Jun 2005)

This has become ridiculous.

With any luck he will be sorted out on course, but do we really have to humour this bs in the meantime?


----------



## Gouki (15 Jun 2005)

Guess your friends are as moronic as you?

I think it's pretty obvious where this thread and yourself are going though.. thank god.


----------



## muskrat89 (15 Jun 2005)

Bye, troll


----------



## Island Ryhno (15 Jun 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## c4th (15 Jun 2005)

BRAVO ZULU!!


----------



## RossF (15 Jun 2005)

Wow... All I can say is, wow.


----------



## Docherty (15 Jun 2005)

....I don't think he got into the PRes... Must have been Cadets.


----------



## Sivad (15 Jun 2005)

ahh the internet a place where you can be a smart or tough as you want to be!

The only thing I don't get is that, I have a buddy that is a doctor and has a fairly high IQ and there is no way in hell he would ever spell or talk like the way the kid did.  even if it is part of the times.  Your grammer and spelling online really reflect who you are.


----------



## Danjanou (15 Jun 2005)

Sivad said:
			
		

> The only thing I don't get is that, I have a buddy that is a doctor and has a fairly high IQ and there is no way in heck he would ever spell or talk like the way the kid did.   even if it is part of the times.   Your grammer and spelling online really reflect who you are.



You think maybe he (gasp) lied about his IQ?

My God what is the Internet coming to, is nothing sacred?

Of course what do I know, according to the web site I'm still an oversexed fricking moron.

(where the hell is the sarcasm button for these posts)


----------



## Island Ryhno (15 Jun 2005)

I aced the sex test also Danjanou, must be all that hard tack and bakeapple jam we ate growing up.  ;D


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (15 Jun 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> I aced the sex test also Danjanou, must be all that hard tack and bakeapple jam we ate growing up.   ;D


 I performed average...Except for mastubation. I got an A grade in that. ;D


----------



## Pea (15 Jun 2005)

Pte. Gaisford said:
			
		

> I performed average...Except for mastubation. I got an A grade in that. ;D



Has someone spent long periods of time alone recently?  ;D Sorry...I had to comment.


----------



## Infanteer (15 Jun 2005)

Pte. Gaisford said:
			
		

> I performed average...Except for mastubation. I got an A grade in that. ;D



All soldiers are required to achieve that grade, so don't think you're special.... :blotto:


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (15 Jun 2005)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> Has someone spent long periods of time alone recently?   ;D Sorry...I had to comment.



Are you offering to rectify... errr...'fix' that?


----------



## Pea (15 Jun 2005)

Pte. Gaisford said:
			
		

> Are you offering to rectify... errr...'fix' that?



Sounds like it might be too much work on my part....


----------



## Danjanou (15 Jun 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> I aced the sex test also Danjanou, must be all that hard tack and bakeapple jam we ate growing up.  ;D



Never ate it. Remember I'm a Torontonian who went to Nfld to get work (hey maybe that test is right and I am friggin retarded).

Did get a fair bit of practical work though at the Breezeway and George St. though

As mod I guess I should be locking this thread as it's gone way off topic before Darth Infanteer gets medieval on me (love mixing my pop movie metaphors for sh!ts and giggles), however considering the original intent of this thread, off topic is a marked improvement.

Well off to study for that urine test at work tommorrow.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (15 Jun 2005)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> Sounds like it might be too much work on my part....


OUCH! :-[ OK, I suppose I asked for that.


----------



## Pea (15 Jun 2005)

Pte. Gaisford said:
			
		

> OUCH! :-[ OK, I suppose I asked for that.



I guess I might have been a little too hard on you.. Can you ever forgive me?


----------



## vangemeren (15 Jun 2005)

Between the t-shirt thread, this one and the thread about military uniforms picking-up the ladies, I think I laughed enough today. ;D


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (15 Jun 2005)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> I guess I might have been a little too hard on you.. Can you ever forgive me?


I really don't mind you making things on me hard. Damn Ummmmm...I mean "making things hard on me", freudian slip or something like that.


----------



## Pea (15 Jun 2005)

Pte. Gaisford said:
			
		

> I really don't mind you making things on me hard. darn Ummmmm...I mean "making things hard on me", freudian slip or something like that.



Well being a female it is in my nature to have that effect... as for the "hard" comment, well you have already stated that your great at taking care of that yourself!  ;D So where is this need for me?


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jun 2005)

[begin sarcastic tone of voice]

People stop it and get back on the topic at hand

[end sarcasm]

or shoud i say "in hand"  ?


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (15 Jun 2005)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> Well being a female it is in my nature to have that effect... as for the "hard" comment, well you have already stated that your great at taking care of that yourself!   ;D So where is this need for me?



Maybe if my IQ were higher I wouldn't keep getting outsmarted here...


----------



## KLAVER (15 Jun 2005)

im goin to basic and maybe sq this summer and i was wondering if knee pads and elbow pads would be helpful and bring a other knife or just stick with the gerber.

thanks


----------



## Pea (15 Jun 2005)

Pte. Gaisford said:
			
		

> Maybe if my IQ were higher I wouldn't keep getting outsmarted here...



Again, I am not too sure how I can help you. Maybe if there is an actual task I could assist with.


----------



## Gouki (15 Jun 2005)

the sexual innuendo is tainting my otherwise snow pure mind


----------



## Danjanou (15 Jun 2005)

Brendo_51 said:
			
		

> im goin to basic and maybe sq this summer and i was wondering if knee pads and elbow pads would be helpful and bring a other knife or just stick with the gerber.
> 
> thanks



Someone please answer this poor kids question. 

I'd try but the image of kneepads and Gaisford just sent me into another coffee spewing all over the keyboard laughing fit.


----------



## Britney Spears (15 Jun 2005)

Honestly, I think we as a community go too far out of our way to reveal all the tricks in basic training.

Look kids, I'm definetly not the sharpest tool in the shed, and I made it through my course without any fancy kit/kitchenware or special preperation (just remember to salute the Colonel on the grad parade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). If you can't get through what passes for basic training today, you are probably mentally deficient and otherwise not suited for a career in the CF, in which case you'll be glad you stopped as early as you did. Either way, there's not much you can do about it, so console yourself in the fact that 99% of folks do pass with no problems and hope you're not in the 1% that doesn't.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (15 Jun 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Someone please answer this poor kids question.
> 
> I'd try but the image of kneepads and Gaisford just sent me into another coffee spewing all over the keyboard laughing fit.



Well congradulations, I almost choked and died after seeing this...

You can read into that however you want  .

On an unfortunate note, this should probably end before some sort of line is crossed.


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (15 Jun 2005)

Brendo_51 said:
			
		

> im goin to basic and maybe sq this summer and i was wondering if knee pads and elbow pads would be helpful and bring a other knife or just stick with the gerber.
> 
> thanks


     Relax buddy, once we teach you to use a knife properly, you never need knee pads again.  Unless your into that sort of thing, whatever works for you  ;D.  Don't bring anything on basic that is either more candy-ass or more hard-core than the issue kit; you really don't want your buddies or the NCO's to take you for a poser.  Once you survive basic, and get your trade, then you can check with some of your brothers from the regiment (wherever you land), over what to get to live the good life in the field.   I don't think you'll find a trained Pte or Cpl that hits the field with only issue kit, but if a recruit shows up all tricked out, he usually gets ridden pretty hard (even for a newbie).


----------



## RossF (15 Jun 2005)

Would bringing a Swiss Army Knife to BMQ/SQ be of any use? .. I'll ask the MCpl when I get to the armouries next weekend..but I'm going to ask here anyways.


----------



## Island Ryhno (16 Jun 2005)

Well the knife may help more than the kneepads, but it depends on if you want top candidate or not.   Danjanou, if you were so inclined to drink at the glorius sanctuary that was the breezeway, well then I'd consider that enough. (You do know that the old breezeway is now the Inco center  :, can't stop progress I guess) And then you throw some George Street into the mix, well you're about 90% I'd say.  8)


----------



## RossF (16 Jun 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Well the knife may help more than the kneepads, but it depends on if you want top candidate or not.    Danjanou, if you were so inclined to drink at the glorius sanctuary that was the breezeway, well then I'd consider that enough. (You do know that the old breezeway is now the Inco center   :, can't stop progress I guess) And then you throw some George Street into the mix, well you're about 90% I'd say.   8)



Are you saying if I wanted top candidate, I shouldn't bring my knife?

Not saying I do, just wasn't too clear on that.


----------



## Pea (16 Jun 2005)

Pte. Gaisford said:
			
		

> Well congradulations, I almost choked and died after seeing this...
> 
> You can read into that however you want   .
> 
> On an unfortunate note, this should probably end before some sort of line is crossed.



Well I guess all good fun must come to an end....ah well. I don't want to be responsible for crossing any lines though.


----------



## c4th (16 Jun 2005)

Brendo_51 said:
			
		

> or just stick with the gerber.
> thanks



I wouldn't bother with kneepads and elbow pads.  The system will issue those to you when you need them.  The Gerber is good enough unless you need a place to store an optical screwdriver, or open a bottle of wine. 

The kit list is usually good enough, though I had one (DP4) that didn't include underwear.  I guess they expect those candidates to use a bit of initiative  You shouldn't at this point in your carrier feel the need to go out and buy allot of high-speed kit.


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2005)

Card, Gaisford, we haven't crossed the line here yet, come close I'm sure but that's it. 

I certainly won't be the one locking this, hey I'm as guilty as anyone of horsing around here and therefore would see that as an abuse of the position Mike gave me and a double standard.  That does not exist on this site I'm happy to say.

Besides we do need to let off steam now and then. There are plenty of serious threads here. The mark of the true professional is getting close to but not crossing the proverbial line.  8)


----------



## BDTyre (16 Jun 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> ...before Darth Infanteer gets medieval on me (love mixing my pop movie metaphors for sh!ts and giggles)...



Maybe I'm wrong, but I seem to remember after Pulp Fiction came out and everyone started threatening to get medieval, someone pointed out that Beavis and Butthead had been using that phrase for a while....


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (16 Jun 2005)

Appart from what's on the kit list, bring non-gel workboot insoles. There are some other little things that make life easier, but you have to atleast figure out some things on your own. I survived with only what was on the kit-list.


----------



## Island Ryhno (16 Jun 2005)

I took along pneumonia with me on basic, it was rough. Other than that, I was goddamn poor when I did my basic, I went with crappy running shoes and crappy pt shorts and crappy pt t-shirts. I made it through. I purchased a Swiss army knife for my dad while on was on basic and sent it to him, he loved it. On what is now called BIQ, I made it through without a knife or kneepads or elbow pads or any other fancy kit. Jesus, we even had to listen to tapes....tapes for Christ sakes for our entertainment. Here is what you need to get through basic training, a never bending will, tattoo this on your forearm "That bastard will not get the best of me" and you'll make out just fine. And have fun on your weekends off, my friends and I have been drunk in Kentville, Wolfville, Ormocto, Fredricton, Moncton, Saint John, St.John's, St.Jean, Montreal and Edmonton and those are the times that get you through courses.  8)


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jun 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> I took along pneumonia with me on basic, it was rough. Other than that, I was goddamn poor when I did my basic, I went with crappy running shoes and crappy pt shorts and crappy pt t-shirts. I made it through. I purchased a Swiss army knife for my dad while on was on basic and sent it to him, he loved it. On what is now called BIQ, I made it through without a knife or kneepads or elbow pads or any other fancy kit. Jesus, we even had to listen to tapes....tapes for Christ sakes for our entertainment. Here is what you need to get through basic training, a never bending will, tattoo this on your forearm "That ******* will not get the best of me" and you'll make out just fine. And have fun on your weekends off, my friends and I have been drunk in Kentville, Wolfville, Ormocto, Fredricton, Moncton, Saint John, St.John's, St.Jean, Montreal and Edmonton and those are the times that get you through courses.   8)



Luxury.....

On my Basic, which we had to teach ourselves including detailed strip and assemble of the Ballista as all the instructors were killed by rampaging Vikings, we had all that plus we had to sleep in a hole in the ground covered by a piece of tarpaulin, all 3567 of us.

Plus we had to walk 6 miles to training every morning, and back, up hill both ways through thigh deep snow drifts in August.

And you tell that to the kids these days and they don't believe you. 8)



Seriously Ryhno has it down pat. The best piece of kit to take, the right attitude. Anything else will either be issued or not needed.


----------



## c4th (16 Jun 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> The best piece of kit to take, the right attitude. Anything else will either be issued or not needed.



Don't worry if you take the wrong attitude.  Most courses have a 1 for 1 exchange policy administered by MCpls.


----------



## Britney Spears (16 Jun 2005)

> Don't worry if you take the wrong attitude.  Most courses have a 1 for 1 exchange policy administered by MCpls.



But you know on course, nothing you have is ever the right size.


----------



## Island Ryhno (16 Jun 2005)

Funny you should say that, none of the regular stuff fit me real well, so I got the "other" stuff issued. As an example I didn't get the white pt t shirt with the grey ringer sleeves and neck, no, no I got something that was akin to a ground sheet, seriously it was like xxxxl. Oh and that exchange rate c4th, has gone down considerably I hear with the new PC way!


----------



## c4th (16 Jun 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> I got something that was akin to a ground sheet, seriously it was like xxxxl.



LOL



			
				Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Oh and that exchange rate c4th, has gone down considerably I hear with the new PC way!



Careful, we'll start debating the merits of the FN over the C7 again....


----------



## sjm (16 Jun 2005)

Got bored with the whole string, by the middle of the 2nd page it didn't seem like you were getting any real help so...

It's been 21 yrs since my intro to the army and about 8 yrs since I got to teach on a course of decent length.  The same basic rule applies to all army courses, you're toast if your feet fail.  Thanks to current rules all running is done in running SHOES.  Find a really comfortable pair and pack those with some decent socks.  Cost isn't the big thing here, just comfort.

Don't bring any shiny toys like Swiss Army knives or maglights because you'll have to carry your issue Gerber tool and big green issue flashlight regardless.  If you think a good pair of gortex socks will keep your feet dry think again, the swamps you'll be humping through will be neck deep.

If you don't have a chance to break in your combat boots use your wet weather boots for any long humps, they're good to go straight out of the box.

Bring cards and a few paperbacks, your down time will be very unpredictable.  A spare lock for your barracks box is usually a pretty good idea also.

Go with the flow and don't smile too much or someone will take it upon themselves to see to it that you don't.

Have fun but don't let the staff know you're having fun.


----------



## c4th (16 Jun 2005)

sjm said:
			
		

> If you don't have a chance to break in your combat boots use your wet weather boots for any long humps, they're good to go straight out of the box.



All good advice except for this one.  Do not wear your cold wet weather boots in the summer on long humps.  They are heavy, provide next to no cushion and your feet will sweat increasing the likelihood of peeling and blisters.  Save the cold wet weather boots for cold wet weather.

Even if you don't get a chance to break in your MKIV's before course, the work-up to the BFT is very gradual.


----------



## Dilea_Gu_Bas (18 Jun 2005)

Good trick that has always worked for me,  is taking the Wet Weather insoles and stuffin into the regular cmbt boots...


----------

